# A sled that has been siting around a while?



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

I am looking into purchasing a snowmobile that has been siting for several years! I am wondering what all I should do to it to make sure it is running in tip top shape! I plan to change the oil probably a new battery but is there anything else I should do to ensure it stays running in tip top shape? Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Koby1knoby said:


> I am looking into purchasing a snowmobile that has been siting for several years! I am wondering what all I should do to it to make sure it is running in tip top shape! I plan to change the oil probably a new battery but is there anything else I should do to ensure it stays running in tip top shape? Thank you for your help in advance!


Drain the gas, clean the carb, grease all fittings, check the chain case and oil, check the track and track tension and wheels, check the ski's and skags. Get it running and see if any other issues pop up.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

What oil do you plan on changing?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I was wondering the same, maybe it's a 4 stroke.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

bigcountrysg said:


> What oil do you plan on changing?


Chaincase oil?


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes it is a Yamaha Rs rage 4 stroke 1000, I will mainly be using it for ice fishing! Occasional trail ride!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Koby1knoby said:


> Yes it is a Yamaha Rs rage 4 stroke 1000, I will mainly be using it for ice fishing! Occasional trail ride!


That's one heavy sled for ice fishing! The ice better be thick to ride that on.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Front A Arm bushings. lift the sled by the bumper grab a hold of the ski and there should be minimal play. by 4000 miles most of these chassis will have worn bushings. $100 for an oillite bushing kit from mountain performance and a few hours of labor.
Plan on rebuilding the front skid shock and replacing the center skid shock. that one is not rebuild able. I change the battery yearly. make sure the air boxes hoses are all connected when you put it back together after changing the battery. if not you will drain oil very quickly when you start it. Plan on all new wheels on the rear suspension if it has been sitting as well as the drive shaft bearing by the speedo input. the bearing is $30. if it goes bad it takes out the sensor which is $150. Feel the bottom of the oil tank. it should be dry. they are prone to cracking near the lower mounting tab. any compatent radiator shop can weld it amd it will be as good as new. If it runs listen for clicking under the gas tank. Exhaust donuts will need replacing about every 4k miles. I have an 05 rage with 8k miles and an 06 Nytro(same motor and chassis) with 7k miles. Weight is about 600lbs.


----------

